

Meetup with startups in the Bay Area - amrithk

To the YC Forum Community, 
Are you working for a startup, running one, or maybe launching one in the Bay Area?<p>We are 3 recent college graduates working on a website that we hope to launch in 2-3 months. We are planning a trip to the Bay Area in the last week of July and we would love to talk to a few people about their experiences in founding a startup and/or working for one. If we can meet you, please feel free to reach me at amrithk(at)gmail(dot)com and we can schedule something. Thank you all in advance for your time.
======
ketralnis
If you call a time and place, I'll show, that sounds like fun

~~~
amrithk
We were actually hoping to meet people individually. But gathering a group of
people at one place does not seem like a bad idea. I'll try and figure
something out.

~~~
ketralnis
I'd be into a group dinner or a lunch or something, that'd be fun. I work for
reddit, but I can't really speak for my co-workers about how startups work and
whatnot, and I've only been on since January.

~~~
amrithk
Sure. Thanks for replying. That would be interesting. Send me an email at
amrithk(at)gmail(dot)com and I can try and see if there are other people who
might be interested in this sort of thing closer to the time.

